# Kaylee Cheyenne in a catalog!!



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

My angel girl's picture is in the new pet catalog. One of her pictures from her Birthday where she is running with her Purple Jolly Ball!







Granted they have her name listed as Phoenix.... but.... I know!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

That is cool!!!

A picture I took years ago with Baer and Wanda's female in a field at our former club is what is on the DVD for basic obedience from Leerburg.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratualtions to you both!!

I saw yesterday that Cassidy's Mom's Halo won in A Dog's Life:
http://www.adogslife.net/photo_gallery.php?type=tnwf&limit=60&sort=tnid&field=&keyword=&pg=1


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

That is awesome!!!
we have some superstars on this board!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

that's awesome!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That is great!

Ruq-do you have the picture or can you scan or link us?

I am so glad. What a wonderful thing. She was such an amazing girl. I was honored to have met her.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

The website link isn't up yet. We just got the catalogs this AM and I already have an order ready to go.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thats great! So many superstars are amoungst us now!!! Please show us a pic when you can! I submitted my dogs pic to a news station here yesterday in hopes of getting it shown on air.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

How wonderful. Is there an 800 # to call and order the catalog.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome! You're going to post a link when the catalog is online?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Still no link available to post...... <pacing>


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

bummer


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Awesome!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Bummer they did not use her picture on the website.









My guys (and the visitors) love their new toy stash though!!


----------

